# Marriage Partners



## newnature (Dec 27, 2016)

The earthly union of husbands and wives today are to be a reflection of the new oneness identification that all believers have with the Savior. God allows for no space to come between believers and his son. And, that’s how closely husbands and wives should safeguard their union with one another. Two minds working together being in unison. The fact is that most marriage partners don’t begin on the same page to start with. There are many areas of life, from a counselor’s perspective where marriages come apart at the seams...areas that those anticipating marriage should discuss before a marriage relationship is entered. Unfortunately, the love-bug holds the mind’s of a couple captive, in a sense that they fail to reason through some of life’s more serious issues where it’s vital a couple be like-minded if the train cars are to remain coupled on the marriage track. The issue is more about discussing these areas up front, and coming to terms with where each person stands, where compromises can be made that are satisfactory to both partners, and how conflicts are to be resolved when they do arise, in order to avoid a separateness of mind of such magnitude that it might lead to marriage termination. Resolution is always better than dissolution. Children witness some form of domestic violence annually and how does that picture remain in their minds and impact their actions later on in life?


----------

